# El Segundo CA - Roller Needs A Home ASAP ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

We have an NPA banded roller on 911 Pigeon-Alert that really, really needs to find a good home with a roller fancier in the metro LA area. If anyone can provide this home, please let me know. The bird is banded with NPA 2004 RQ 2826 7. This band was sold by JEDDS, but they have no record of who purchased the band.

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry*

this bird is in my town (el segundo) tell them to contact me at 310-612-4826

Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

andinla said:


> this bird is in my town (el segundo) tell them to contact me at 310-612-4826
> 
> Andi



Thanks, Andi. The person who rescued this bird is very insistent on finding it a home where there are other rollers, so I'm still working on that and not having much luck. The finder is OK with continuing to look after the bird but is getting concerned about the bird not having the freedom he feels it should.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Terry, what ever happened to this bird coming to you?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Terry, what ever happened to this bird coming to you?


The finder is quite concerned about seeing that the bird goes to the best possible home where it can be with other rollers. If it comes here, it would be with ferals, homers, and fancies and maybe or maybe not with rollers. I don't get a lot of rollers in. I've still got a couple of things going with trying to find a home for the bird. Hopefully, I'll be successful soon.

Terry


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Roller Pigeon*

*First of all I'd like 2 see the bird. A photo of it, If it strikes my fancy then I'd luv to have it. But, I do not have any money, I am broke as a joke.*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The person who rescued this bird will not ship it. We have to have a local adoption where the finder can deliver the bird, see the facilities, and satisfy himself that it is a good home where there are other roller pigeons.

Terry


----------

